# Worst water heater winner?



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

Found this in a mobile home last month just hours before I was to leave on a out of state trip. I think she had at least 5 different handymen work on this and they all used different pipe. The electrical was equally inventive!


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

What a mess


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow what a night mare.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

*Brutal*

That is some brutal work. Thorough hackery going on there.


----------



## Brian Ayres (Sep 9, 2012)

Hahahaha! That's awesome!


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

wow lol


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

When I look at it I get lost


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

With the paneling on- can't see it from my house

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I was going to come back and finish that up...Go ahead if you've got time...


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

That's just bad. Wow


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Amazing

This is why we dont work on Trailer Homes..


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

TallCoolOne said:


> Amazing
> 
> This is why we dont work on Trailer Homes..


That's why I charge plenty to make it worth my while.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Doesn't look very old. Warranty?


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

JK949 said:


> That's why I charge plenty to make it worth my while.


In D/FW area trailer homes means no cash to pay, Craigslist hack does all their work

Glad it works out that way in your area....


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

i didn't see a inspection sticker on that heater.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

TPWinc said:


> Found this in a mobile home last month just hours before I was to leave on a out of state trip. I think she had at least 5 different handymen work on this and they all used different pipe. The electrical was equally inventive!


 like the wiring just waiting to be pulled apart. looks like 2-14. fire waiting to happen.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

TallCoolOne said:


> In D/FW area trailer homes means no cash to pay, Craigslist hack does all their work
> 
> Glad it works out that way in your area....


In many cases the trailer dweller has more resources than those in brick/mortar houses here.

Regardless of where they live, a trip charge is quoted over the hone, signatures obtained approving trip charge before any info given, a price quoted that's fair for company and plumber given. Customer can pay with cash, check or credit card. We can also do deferred interest financing if they qualify.


----------



## jordanlong (Sep 28, 2012)

I think we may have different of opinions we should give only correct reply regarding any plumbing solutions so that if it is read by any client then don't suffer.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

jordanlong said:


> I think we may have different of opinions we should give only correct reply regarding any plumbing solutions so that if it is read by any client then don't suffer.


 You're developing an opinion from many of us when you ignoring the request of posting an intro!..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

jordanlong said:


> I think.....


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. We look forward to your valuable input.

PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade.

Thanks.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

*plbgbiz, can i please use my troll spray, PLEASE???*


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice residential unit hacked into a restaurant.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

It looks like it was done in complete accordance and within jurrisdiction of the "******* handy hacks / helpfull neighbor" unwritten code. and inspected by the expert that works at Home Depot.:no:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Almost threw up.. or 'yakking' as one called it..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Master plumber installed thus at my church he even had the balls to have plastic Handel covers with his company name and number on it on the ball valves. No check valve no sleeving threw the walls no hangers. Just layed it on the ceiling grid. It's not a house you hack mf. It's a commercial building. Sad thing is. I was on trustees and asked to keep eyes on the plumbing and when I asked questions about the crap the crimp and press fitting under the slab. I was told by trustees it will work and don't cause waves. He is a master ur a j man. He know more then u Yea how to bend u over. One of those guys afraid to get a torch out One day il tell him what I think if his crap!!!!! 

Not on trustees any more. To much Politics for me. Il laugh when that crap falls apart!!!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Stick to pictures with the Mrs. in them... She's prettier. :jester:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Nanny manny boo boo 

My impersonation of UA. Lol


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

This one was last week


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Hillside said:


> This one was last week


 
Capped off T&P, Mr. Watts cant even fix stupid.


----------

